# Boss the Silver Chihuahua ****pics heavy****



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

We recently added a new member to our family his name is Boss and is currently 9 weeks old and weighs in at 0.12kgs he is a Silver color which I have been told is extreamly rare which I was not aware so we were happy when we found out we didin't pay 1000s for him becuase of his color alone.

<a href="http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x248/dougncoriena/?action=view&current=9386lc7_19.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x248/dougncoriena/9386lc7_19.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x248/dougncoriena/?action=view&current=CAM_0093.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x248/dougncoriena/CAM_0093.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x248/dougncoriena/?action=view&current=CAM_0075.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x248/dougncoriena/CAM_0075.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry those pictures didnt come through? However the first picture you posted here did. There is a posting delay and that is why it took awhile for your posts to show up ;-)

As I said in your other thread he is really beautiful. However there is really no such thing as a rare color in Chihuahuas although there are some colors you do not see as much as others. A lot of times breeders will tell someone that it is a rare color to make it more attractive to buyers or that they really havent seen it much themselves so assume it is a rarer color. From your picture he looked like he could be a blue variation. I am sure someone will chime in soon and give you a better idea of what the coat color is called on your Chi. 

He is a very pretty color though


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I copy and pasted your pictures in my browser so I could get a peek. He is adorable and he looks like a dark blue to me. Here is a link I found. 

Blue

He is so cute.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What a pretty blue boy! I have two blues myself. Blue is not rare at all but it one of my favorite Chi colors! I love the dilutes.  Welcome to CP!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Boss is definitely a cutie. Love the name. 

He is a gorgeous blue and tan tri. My absolute favorite color. I have two blue chi's.  
Blue chi's can range from a dark steel grey to an almost silvery lavender color. We have quite a range of blue chi's on this forum. I think you're going to love it! I'm glad to hear that you didn't pay a small fortune for him because of his coloring. Chi's come in a vast array of colors, some are just a little harder to find, but I wouldn't say rare.
I look forward to seeing more pics of him!


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the information I was not aware that Silver was a shade of blue he is defenetly not a dark blue though I will make sure to take better pictures he shines in the light he is very light colored just a question when I post pics do I use the IMG file not HTML?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You know how photobucket has the little gray side box with 4 links? You want to use the last of the 4 copy/paste codes, it starts with :)


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> You know how photobucket has the little gray side box with 4 links? You want to use the last of the 4 copy/paste codes, it starts with :)[/quote]
> 
> tHANKS SO MUCH SO i DID IT RIGHT THE 1ST TIME i WILL TRY AGAIN


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks I figured it out


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Hes adorable! One of my favorite colors  As others have already said, in chihuahuas that silvery color is called blue, some are lighter than your guy and some are darker. Our Miley is a lighter blue and tan. They are beautiful, but there really arent any "rare" colors for chis, they come in pretty much every coat color. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> Hes adorable! One of my favorite colors  As others have already said, in chihuahuas that silvery color is called blue, some are lighter than your guy and some are darker. Our Miley is a lighter blue and tan. They are beautiful, but there really arent any "rare" colors for chis, they come in pretty much every coat color.
> Welcome to the forum!


I will take a picture of him with a better camera and outside he looks alot like the same color as your middle dog again I was not aware Silver was a shade of blue but either way we are glad to have him and love his coloring as well as his temperment


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Silver definitely seems like a more accurate name than blue! He may darken up, Miley was the only light blue in her litter, she had two brothers that were steel and blue as well. All of the blues I think are just beautiful. We are going to get just one more chi probably next spring, and Id like to get either a merle or another blue.
Is Boss your first chi?
Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> Silver definitely seems like a more accurate name than blue! He may darken up, Miley was the only light blue in her litter, she had two brothers that were steel and blue as well. All of the blues I think are just beautiful. We are going to get just one more chi probably next spring, and Id like to get either a merle or another blue.
> Is Boss your first chi?
> Looking forward to more pics!


No we used to have a Chi we rescued when he was 2 years old but unfortunatly after 2 years of desperate attempts to change his ways we could no longer keep him so we found him a quiet home with an elderly lady with no men in her home and no dogs. We were very undecided when it came to getting another Chi as we did have a Bullmastiff but he got stolen I wanted another Bullmastiff but my husband wanted another Chihuahua we had a deposit on a Bullmastiff and still do but the last litter born all male brindles died on the table so we ended up getting this little guy until our Bully is ready sometime this summer I know it is one extreme to the next considering Boss will most likely be no more than 6 or so pounds and the Bullmastiuff is guarenteed to be at least 160 so one extreame to the other but they will be the best of friends


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is a picture of what we will be expecting in our Bullmastiff puppy the 1st picture is of a male puppy "Taz" from the last litter he is currently weighing in at over 170 pounds this would be our new puppies brother and the 2nd picture is of the sire "Big Bear" he is about 170 pounds these dogs are purebred Bullmastiffs but ALOT larger than most Bullmastiffs which can sometimes get them turned down in shows but I like them bigger I guess.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

He is beautifull, and def blue, i have one too, not rare, once you start looking them up there everywhere, unfortunatly sometimes they come with their own little trait, ie. alopecia, miine has it , but from what iv read on here and researched, not all get it.
love all your pics,


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww I love bullmastiffs! I actually tried to convince my fiance to get one instead of getting our yellow lab, he loves big dogs but doesnt like walking them so I thought a bullmastiff would be a better fit as theyre large but "lazy owner" friendly  No luck, he loves labs. I was thinking Bear looked larger and more "mastiffy". Theyre beautiful dogs, Im sure youre excited for your puppy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Boss is adorable!
I have a blue tri too.
She was lighter when she was younger so he may darken a wee bit.
Darla has darkened, but still looks blue.
Here a some pics to show the difference...

Here she was at 3 weeks old.








6 weeks








More recently in dad's arms


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I like the Mastiffs as well and the giant breeds. I have a Dane I show in AKC Conformation. Bear does look to me more like an English Mastiff in the picture, 170 lbs seems to be pretty heavy for a Bull? The Bulls I usually see are very short. What happened to the litter that died on the table? Stillborn?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome.. Boss is such an adorable little boy! The pics of him with your beautiful baby are precious.

The shots of the mastiffs (pup and sire) are wonderful. It seems alot of us like the "toy" and the "large" breeds. lol I currently have a "Bear" who comes in at 90 pounds, he is a mixed breed rescue, but a big ole baby. 

In the past, I have owned 3 lovely black danes, and adored them.. I was so broken hearted when I lost my last one at 8 years old, and just couldnt bring myself to get attached to another since their life spans are shorter than the smaller breeds.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> Aww I love bullmastiffs! I actually tried to convince my fiance to get one instead of getting our yellow lab, he loves big dogs but doesnt like walking them so I thought a bullmastiff would be a better fit as theyre large but "lazy owner" friendly  No luck, he loves labs. I was thinking Bear looked larger and more "mastiffy". Theyre beautiful dogs, Im sure youre excited for your puppy.


LOL I would never get a Lab I find them to be extreamly aggressive along with German Shepherds but that is just from past experience ANY dog can be bad it just depends on the owner I myslef would take a house full of Pittbulls, Bullmastiffs, Dobermans and Rottweilers before I took in one Lab or Shepherd but again it's just from bad experiences I say that walking a big dog like a Bullmasitiff can be extreamly tricky which is why they need to be properly trained from a very young age as they grow very quickly and are very strong you do not want a 170 pound dog out of control you neeed to make sure that the dog is properly trained so if he or she does get loose your not owrried about them attacking small dogs, cats, people and small children our Bully pretty much came. We are very excited for our puppy as they will look so cute together


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Boss is such a cutie! I have seen silvers and blues before and Boss definitely looks like a blue, NOT a silver. It is normal for blue chihuahuas to start out a very light grey (slightly darker but close to a silver) and then darken as they age.

I have two blue chi girls and our SC blue tri was very light as a pup just like Boss and got darker as she aged.

Faith's puppy pic:









Faith's adult pic:


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> I like the Mastiffs as well and the giant breeds. I have a Dane I show in AKC Conformation. Bear does look to me more like an English Mastiff in the picture, 170 lbs seems to be pretty heavy for a Bull? The Bulls I usually see are very short. What happened to the litter that died on the table? Stillborn?


I love Danes as well espessially the black and white with cropped ears like yours  Big Bear is from Forestbull in Quebec I cannot post a link to the website but if you look it up on google I am sure you will find it these dogs are quite a bit larger than most Bullmastiffs 


Here is a picture of that puppy I posted before at 10 months old and 150 pounds 










These are pictures of another male puppy sired by Big Bear his name is Caius which will be our new puppies name I belive he is a little smaller than Big Bear and Taz


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

huskyluv said:


> Boss is such a cutie! I have seen silvers and blues before and Boss definitely looks like a blue, NOT a silver. It is normal for blue chihuahuas to start out a very light grey (slightly darker but close to a silver) and then darken as they age.
> 
> I have two blue chi girls and our SC blue tri was very light as a pup just like Boss and got darker as she aged.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info although he is quite a bit lighter than Faith was as a puppy but like I said I dont really care lol he is adorable anyway haha and I will take some new pics to show his coloring better


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Welcome!! Boss is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

My boy is a blue he started out a very light color blue too, then rapidly started changing color haha. Boss is adorable :] I love the eyebrows!

Breeder pic.








Godric 3 months.








Godric Current.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> My boy is a blue he started out a very light color blue too, then rapidly started changing color haha. Boss is adorable :] I love the eyebrows!
> 
> Thanks so much for the pictures your dogs are very cute I guess we will just wait and see what color he turns out to be like I said it doesn't matter to me he is a great dog and we love him to bits


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

cherper said:


> Welcome!! Boss is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!


Thanks so is your puppy  very cute


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome.....what a gorgeous little pup you have. My Willow is a silver. They are a harder shade to come by, but as some mentioned chi's come in all color combos. Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Ivy's mom said:


> Welcome.....what a gorgeous little pup you have. My Willow is a silver. They are a harder shade to come by, but as some mentioned chi's come in all color combos. Looking forward to seeing more pics


I will take some more pictures he looks almost identical to her


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll add my blue puppy pics. 

Marley was quite light as a puppy. Still is light...but has definitely darkened a bit.

Newborn:









8 weeks:










Grown:










Matilda 6ish weeks...she's actually lightened a bit but I think because she has a very mild form of CDA. She's not "bald" but her coat is very light & as soft as velvet with a very coarse dark stripe down her back. So she has varrying shades of blue...but she's still blue.










Grown:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome. Boss is beautiful. Love his coloring whatever people want to call it. LOL It seems like everybody's have darkened as they age. Peach has not really darkened at all. She is blue fawn but the only thing I would say is that the taupey color has stayed the same and the creamier/warmer color has apricotted out more (making her Peach name sort of fitting). But I thought she would get a lot darker and she's holding. I think Boss looks like an absolute sweetie. Does anyone have any silver chi pics? Now I'm curious.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Boss said:


> I love Danes as well espessially the black and white with cropped ears like yours  Big Bear is from Forestbull in Quebec I cannot post a link to the website but if you look it up on google I am sure you will find it these dogs are quite a bit larger than most Bullmastiffs
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of that puppy I posted before at 10 months old and 150 pounds
> ...


In those pictures he does look more like a Bull and more like maybe the German type in which seem to be a lot stockier even in Danes. The Fawn sitting to the left of the lady looks a little more like our Bulls here


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> In those pictures he does look more like a Bull and more like maybe the German type in which seem to be a lot stockier even in Danes. The Fawn sitting to the left of the lady looks a little more like our Bulls here


I belive these dogs are imported from Europe and some other countries the fawn is not from the same breeder I prefer the look of the other one not just in color but instructure as well like I said I cannot post the link on here but if you look up forestbull his site will show up right away and it says more about where they are from etc... I always prefer those imported breeds espessially in Dobermans as well I cant stand the look of the American Dobe I only like the Euros


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Heres Willow's baby pic and one now. She looks the same color, and actually I think she has even lightened up some. She is very silver, just like the silver coat of a weimaraner. She has such a silver sheen to her coat, it's like velvet fabric lol!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Boss said:


> I belive these dogs are imported from Europe and some other countries the fawn is not from the same breeder I prefer the look of the other one not just in color but instructure as well like I said I cannot post the link on here but if you look up forestbull his site will show up right away and it says more about where they are from etc... I always prefer those imported breeds espessially in Dobermans as well I cant stand the look of the American Dobe I only like the Euros


I love the look of the US Dobie, I think they are so regal and elegant. I also prefer the Great Dane in the US over the Euro, only because to me the Euro Danes look more like a Mastiff. Ofcourse I live in the US and that is just my opinion


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

He is darling. What a cutie.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> Heres Willow's baby pic and one now. She looks the same color, and actually I think she has even lightened up some. She is very silver, just like the silver coat of a weimaraner. She has such a silver sheen to her coat, it's like velvet fabric lol!!


Thanks for posting. I love weimeraner's for their coloring and eyes alone.  Willow is so cute. Love her coloring so much. It is so soft and rich looking. Peach is still taupe but much more tan than silvery.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Ivy's mom said:


> Heres Willow's baby pic and one now. She looks the same color, and actually I think she has even lightened up some. She is very silver, just like the silver coat of a weimaraner. She has such a silver sheen to her coat, it's like velvet fabric lol!!



Yes thanks for posting these pictures he is the EXACT same color as Willow and has an extreamly think but extreamly soft coat he actually shines in the light I am not really sure how to explain it but around his muzzle espessially it shines like silvery white when in the light kind of metalic looking. I will try to take some good pictures tonight or tomorrow


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Heres Willow's baby pic and one now. She looks the same color, and actually I think she has even lightened up some. She is very silver, just like the silver coat of a weimaraner. She has such a silver sheen to her coat, it's like velvet fabric lol!!



Marleys is the exact same!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I have yet to encounter an aggressive lab, but overbreeding and irresponsible ownership can create aggression in any breed I think.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> I love the look of the US Dobie, I think they are so regal and elegant. I also prefer the Great Dane in the US over the Euro, only because to me the Euro Danes look more like a Mastiff. Ofcourse I live in the US and that is just my opinion


See I prefer all breeds in the Euro look as they are stalkier but I live in Canada lol I do not like the look of the US Dobe at all due to the fact they look too much like the Greyhound which I know they have in them there faces are also too slender for me as for the Danes I was not aware there was a difference but I could probably tell you I would choose Euro espessially if he looked more mastiff 


American Left ----- European Right


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> I have yet to encounter an aggressive lab, but overbreeding and irresponsible ownership can create aggression in any breed I think.


It all depends on the ownder my mom has 2 pitbulls and a neopolitan mastiff and has never had an issue with any of them but she once owned a lab cross that attacked her I dont live near her so I am not sure of the whole story but she had rescued the dog and aparently she was afrtaid of loud noises and she attacked when they were listening to music one night


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> I love the look of the US Dobie, I think they are so regal and elegant. I also prefer the Great Dane in the US over the Euro, only because to me the Euro Danes look more like a Mastiff. Ofcourse I live in the US and that is just my opinion


American Left ------ European Right


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

More pics of Boss not the best as our good Camera was dropped and broke by our 3 year old so these were taken with the video camera


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh! He is so cute. I just want to squish him!


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

*chiwee*love* said:


> Oh my gosh! He is so cute. I just want to squish him!


lol at only 0.12kgs it wouldn't be hard he looks alot different in the face than most Chihauhuas we have seen we cannot figure it out we were thinking maybe he is crossed between an applehead and deerhead.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Catching up on this thread! 

Hi and welcome boss is adorable I have 2 blue tris and also 2 mastiffs 1 English 1 French! They will both be the ripe old age of 10 this year! 

Some pics 

Ninja 

















Prada 
















Lexus the dogue de Bordeaux



























Old man max the English mastiff


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Catching up on this thread!
> 
> Hi and welcome boss is adorable I have 2 blue tris and also 2 mastiffs 1 English 1 French! They will both be the ripe old age of 10 this year!
> 
> ...


All your dogs are so adorable I love mastiffs although I dont really like the fact that they dont live very long but with yours both being 10 years old they seem to be doing pretty good very beautiful


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Boss said:


> American Left ------ European Right


Actually that Euro Harl that is pictured isnt as overdone as the Euros I am referring to. In fact he looks just like my US boy Theismann when he was a baby. There is finer bone here in the state and then there some that have more bone like my boy but both are US types. I will see if I can find a good example ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is a little better comparison. Good head shot reference but I prefer Dogs with a more masculine look than the one pictured for US here. As for the Euro, I like a Dane to have a longer muzzle and although I like lip, in my opinion the lip is over done in this Dane. Not all Euro danes are mastiffy though, I have seen some in different areas that I think are to die for


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> This is a little better comparison. Good head shot reference but I prefer Dogs with a more masculine look than the one pictured for US here. As for the Euro, I like a Dane to have a longer muzzle and although I like lip, in my opinion the lip is over done in this Dane. Not all Euro danes are mastiffy though, I have seen some in different areas that I think are to die for


I saw that one too but didn't like the comparison lol in this one I think I prefer the one on the right the other like you said looks like a mastiff


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Boss said:


> American Left ------ European Right


Thought it would be cool to stick a picture in here of Theismann when I got him at 10 weeks old


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> Thought it would be cool to stick a picture in here of Theismann when I got him at 10 weeks old


He is very stunning he is an American? I really like him I love his color my favorite does he have blue eyes too?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes he is all american  He has brown eyes. A lot of time's in the Harls, Merles and whites blue eyes can mean deafness and blindness but not all the time.

He is all grown up now as you can see in my siggy pic


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> Yes he is all american  He has brown eyes. A lot of time's in the Harls and whites blue eyes can mean deafness and blindness but not all the time.
> 
> He is all grown up now as you can see in my siggy pic


Yes I seen that one too he is gourgeous. I like the blue eyes but maybe that is why they are so hard to find I was not aware of that but every breed is different I do know that Dobes can come in Black & Rust and Red & Rust but it is highly undesirble to have a white, fawn or blue one.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

With Danes in the US we have a color code when breeding and there are 6 standard showable colors. Harlequin, Mantle, Fawn, Brindle, Black and Blue, all other colors are undesired in the ring but ofcourse there is no problems with those colors when you want them as pet only. We see a lot of Merles in the states and the Merle gene is what carries for the deafness and blindness, they are still bred to get the Harls and Mantles but breeders have to be very careful when doing so.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Boss said:


> Yes I seen that one too he is gourgeous. I like the blue eyes but maybe that is why they are so hard to find I was not aware of that but every breed is different I do know that Dobes can come in Black & Rust and Red & Rust but it is highly undesirble to have a white, fawn or blue one.


Highly undesirable for who? To show? In the US, the Doberman Club of America standard states this for color ....

American Kennel Club - Doberman Pinscher

_*Color and Markings 
Allowed Colors: Black, red, blue, and fawn (Isabella). Markings: Rust, sharply defined, appearing above each eye and on muzzle, throat and forechest, on all legs and feet, and below tail. White patch on chest, not exceeding ½ square inch, permissible. Disqualifying Fault: Dogs not of an allowed color.*_

Yes, white is a disqualifying color. But blue and fawn are accepted colors and you do see them represented in the ring. These are 'dilute' colors and can have some problems with pigment and hair coat. Blue is especially associated with a condition called CDA, color dilution alopecia. Since your little Boss is blue, this is something to be aware of.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Highly undesirable for who? To show? In the US, the Doberman Club of America standard states this for color ....
> 
> American Kennel Club - Doberman Pinscher
> 
> ...


European Dobermans as I mentioned before I do not like the Americans at all so would know nothing about them I think they still show them there as well "not white" but it is undesirable becuase they are a dilute I am aware that he may develop the CDA gene but I am prepared for it and was something I took into consideration before getting him thanks for the info


----------

